# Can anyone verify this?



## Ronnin (Dec 1, 2007)

I was looking at getting a Shinobi Shozoku, you know for astetic purposes, anyway I've seen this company around and thought they've had a good product, then I see this post on another website. Can anyone verify good or bad service for these guy's. Apparently they're in Japan. This is the website http://shinobiya.bravehost.com/ShinobiYa.html

THIS IS THE COMPLAINT.
Seeing all the positive feedback on this "Shinobi-Ya" guy online, I went ahead and tried ordering. 

However, I can now confidently say, IGNORE THIS GUY (Abdul Latief / SY) AT ALL COSTS. 

This is exactly what happened with my attempt at ordering:

1) E-mailed him about purchasing his shinobi shozoku
2) He responded promptly, asked for measurements and provided payment instructions
3) I asked if I could receive before the end of the month, and he confirmed by saying "no problem, you'll definitely receive it before then."
4) Provided measurements a few days later and a day after that, sent him money via Western Union
5) Up until sending money, he responded to each E-mail promptly & within 24 hours. However, after sending money, he no longer responded to E-mail promptly.
6) 2 weeks go by. During this time, I'm E-mailing him every other day asking for an update with no response. He only bothers to respond every 3 - 4 days with little to no information. One time, his excuse is "oh, there's a holiday, will ship out 15th." 15th comes and goes, and nothing. After several more days of E-mailing for an update, he comes back and says "everything is still closed, sorry, still can't ship out." 
7) Finally, it is the 22nd of the month, and after sending him more frustrated E-mails after not hearing from him for 3-4 days, he comes back and says "oh, I cannot do business with you because of you accuse me of things."

Key points here are:
1) He communicated well up until I sent him the money. Very shady.
2) I was a responsible customer from day one. Quick to wire him money even.
3) After he hit delays with regards to a holiday, he didn't bother to inform me as a customer. It took multiple E-mails from me & 3-4 day waits before he responded with cryptic responses hinting at delays. Even then, I had no idea when my item would ship.
4) He ended up abandoning the original deal & deadline date that he originally promised.

End result:
1) Wasted my time waiting for this product.
2) Wasted $30+ on a wire transfer for a product that he never bothered to make.
3) He lied about being able to ship the product to me by the deadline.
4) Awful communication for a guy who expects you to just wire him money.

I don't think he's a thief as he didn't take the money, but that might be because I got his phone number off the bat as a security precaution. So, I was able to get my money refunded (minus losing the wire transfer fee).

BOTTOM LINE: AVOID AT ALL COSTS UNLESS YOU WANT TO DEAL WITH A SHADY SELLER


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Dec 1, 2007)

Do you really want to look like these guys:http://shinobiya.bravehost.com/Customer Pictures.html

I don't know much about that one person's opnion. I have seen a couple of times in which people who do custom orders get backed up or do not respond for a couple of days so you get mixed opnions. Buyer beware of course, Items I think are rather pricey. Good luck.


----------



## George Kohler (Dec 1, 2007)

Ranger to Ranger... Do not buy from him.


----------



## Sorros (Dec 1, 2007)

You rangers are real Heros.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 1, 2007)

Never use Western Union to send money to someone you don't know.  It screams "Fraud", and if you get riped off, about all you can do is complain.  Even WU says your on your own.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 1, 2007)

I think that you would be better off spending your money on training lessons and a uniform with a qualified instructor!


----------



## exile (Dec 1, 2007)

*Mod Note: thread moved to Horror Stories.

-Bob Levine
MT Moderator
*


----------



## Ronnin (Dec 1, 2007)

George Kohler said:


> Ranger to Ranger... Do not buy from him.


 
I'll take YOUR word for it then. Thanks George.


----------

